# UD Fall 2013 launches



## katred (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been waiting to see what UD would do to refresh their lipstick line since discontinuing all of the shades. Looks like they've been busy!

  	Also, new lip pencils, pressed powder, new nail polish shades and brow products!

  	Swatches and review from Karen @ Makeup and Beauty Blog:

  	www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/nails/urban-decay-fall-2013/

  	And Phyrra:

  	http://www.phyrra.net/2013/07/16-new-ways-to-get-primed-ready-with-urban-decay-247-glide-on-lip-pencils.html
  	http://www.phyrra.net/2013/07/the-cult-classic-from-ud-is-back-new-urban-decay-nail-polish.html
  	http://www.phyrra.net/2013/07/5-new-ways-to-get-naked-with-urban-decay-naked-skin-ultra-definition-pressed-finishing-powder.html
  	http://www.phyrra.net/2013/07/your-lipstick-had-a-revolution-with-the-new-urban-decay-revolution-lipstick.html

  	What catches your eye? I'm definitely grabbing a few of those lipsticks!


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm grabbing both the 69 lipstick and lip pencil, as well as the clear lip pencil. All of them look amazing, but the price tag is kind of making me shy away a bit... Just read Temptalia's review, she seemed to like a lot of them, especially 69. It looks like RiRi Woo with a glossy finish.


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, and I could go for Anarchy. xD It looks bright!


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, when I posted the links above, I didn't realise that Temptalia had also posted her reviews- lots of swatches and comments on all of the formulas. I'm interested in Jilted and 69, maybe one of the more natural shades as well, as long as they're not too brown.


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 8, 2013)

katred said:


> Yes, when I posted the links above, I didn't realise that Temptalia had also posted her reviews- lots of swatches and comments on all of the formulas. I'm interested in Jilted and 69, maybe one of the more natural shades as well, as long as they're not too brown.


  	true. one of the reasons I don't enjoy a lot of drugstore nude lipsticks is because they tend to be brown-ier than some other companies nude lipsticks, i.e. MAC. Christine from Temptalia seemed to like a lot of the Reds and Pinks. Not so much the nudes though


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 8, 2013)

T's Round Up:

http://www.temptalia.com/round-up-urban-decay-fall-2013


----------



## MissTT (Jul 8, 2013)

69 grabbed my attention as well. And this talk of a clear lip pencil sounds like something that should be in my stash.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 8, 2013)

This is gonna give Mac a run for their money


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 8, 2013)

My list:

  	Revolution Lipstick
  	Catfight
  	Streak
  	Jilted
  	Anarchy
  	Turn On
  	Naked

  	24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencil
  	Streak
  	Jilted
  	Anarchy
  	Turn On
  	Liar
  	Ozone
  	Bang (when I finish Ablaze)
  	Obsessed (when I finish Silly)

  	Whew! Good thing these are perm!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 8, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> This is gonna give Mac a run for their money


	I agree!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 8, 2013)

Im more interested in the lip pencils because there are so many to chose from.  I might try a lipstick to test out formula but the lip pencils is where I want to put my money on. Although @ $19 a pop MAC lip pencils are looking just as lovely as well . . .lol !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2013)

At least 4 of them, those Revolution lipsticks look gorgeous ! I need the powder too, maybe I'll pass the nail polishes. Beautiful Fall collection !


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man. They have soooo many good choices here!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow the lipsticks look so good I want them all regardless of shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	And lip pencils ALWAYS intrigue me...

  	Good job, UD!


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 8, 2013)

Step ya' game up MAC!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 8, 2013)

These.  Look.  Gorgeous!!!  Looks like UD might be fighting their way into my favorite lipstick brands (the only members of THAT club right now are MAC and Bite Beauty).  Can't wait to dive into these!  And my birthday is coming up soon, so hopefully I'll get some gift cards.  First lippies on my list?  Catfight and Lovelight.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm a bit more drawn to the liners.

Totally getting liners:
69
jilted
deep


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 8, 2013)

I think this is my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	69
  	Turn on/pencil
  	Catfight
  	Anarchy/pencil
  	Jilted/pencil
  	Venom/pencil
  	Shame
  	Streak/pencil
  	Rapture
  	Rush pencil


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm really interested in feeling the lipstick formula for myself. T said it's thinner than the Too Faced La Cremes, which I already find have a thinner consistency than I'm used to.  But the liners equal love omg -flail-


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't get mad at me but I really can't find the answer to this... & I really suck at doing research ...   So uhhhhhh ... Are the lipsticks LE?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 9, 2013)

They should be permanent. -nods- UD isn't like MAC, they wouldn't launch a brand new formula with so many shades as LE.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jul 9, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> They should be permanent. -nods- UD isn't like MAC, they wouldn't launch a brand new formula with so many shades as LE.


 Magnificent!! lol   I have quite a list of ones I'm interested in but the price tag eliminates the possibility of splurging on them...  & If they're perm, well that would be just great !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess it's a permanent range, colours are really beautiful oh yes worth the splurge. !


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay girls! The collection went online this morning at 6:00am EST. 
  	It includes:
  	A NEW Naked skin Foundation formula
  	A NEW Naked skin Powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	THE REVOLUTION LIPPIES & PENCILS
  	as well as a Brow Box (reformulated, I guess)
  	and a new 6 Pan Custom Eyeshadow palette.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I ordered (it was expensive, but I justified it by telling myself no RiRi or Indulge Collection):



 Anarchy + matching pencil 
 Bang + matching pencil 
 69 + matching pencil 
 		Ozone pencil 	
 		Naked Skin Powder in the lightest shade. 
 
	It says they've already sold out of the two online only shades, but it may just be an error! What are you guys gonna get, and what do you think about my purchases?!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 9, 2013)

sass-swatch said:


> *It says they've already sold out of the two online only shades, but it may just be an error!* What are you guys gonna get, and what do you think about my purchases?!








 Already? That sucks because I didn't even know it launched today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I think you snagged some good lippies! That's about a third of my list.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 9, 2013)

What???? This is all too fast. LOL. And what did they do to the foundation? They could expand the color range for brown girls for sure...

  	You know I was eyeing 69 and Anarchy is like whoa! That is a hot pink. Great choices.


sass-swatch said:


> It says they've already sold out of the two online only shades, but it may just be an error! What are you guys gonna get, and what do you think about my purchases?!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 9, 2013)

There isn't anything new about the foundation except they have finishing powders. 

  	Protest & Strip of all colors are sold out, hard to believe that.


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 9, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> There isn't anything new about the foundation except they have finishing powders.
> 
> Protest & Strip of all colors are sold out, hard to believe that.


 
  	temptalia posted something about the foundation being reformulated? was she just reviewing it for the first time?


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 9, 2013)

Protest and Strip just came back online.! Must have been an error with the website.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 9, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> There isn't anything new about the foundation except they have finishing powders.
> 
> Protest & Strip of all colors are sold out, hard to believe that.
> 
> ...


  	Yep, that was her first time!


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 9, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Yep, that was her first time!


  	oh lol. That was a very good marketing strategy, though. Them sending it to her to review, and her reviewing it at the same time as all the other stuff came out made me think it was new, or different. Smh urban decay you sneaky dogs.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2013)

I have an UD 10% off coupon sitting in my inbox, so I am definitely going to be purchasing some of these products.  The question is which ones?


----------



## cocotears (Jul 9, 2013)

i'm so interested in the lipstick formula, but i'm on a no-buy right now. i really want to try anarchy though.


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 10, 2013)

So, I was scrolling through Temptalia this morning, and noticed the two new nail polishes that Urban Decay launched. They really caught my eye, but not because of the colors. I noticed the names. Urban Decay is famous for their suggestive product names, but this was not what caught my eye either! The names are Vice and Addiction. What caught me first was the name Vice, which is a purple shade. Then I remembered that the holiday palette from last year was named Vice as well. It also came in purple packaging. So I thought it would be appropriate to SPECulate on SPECktra. Maybe this is a hint that this year's holiday palette will be named Addiction, and possibly have green packaging? What do you girls think? A little far fetched or a possibility?  I hope this is a hint hint!!


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> My list:
> 
> Revolution Lipstick
> Catfight
> ...


  	The Naked revolution lipstick looks awesome!


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

where are you all ordering from?  I checked Sephora earlier and didnt see the collection up.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 10, 2013)

swallace said:


> where are you all ordering from?  I checked Sephora earlier and didnt see the collection up.


  Urban decay website Urbandecay.com


----------



## cocotears (Jul 11, 2013)

I just bought Anarchy. I hope I love it.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't examined too many of the new lipsticks and lip liners from UD yet but I think Ozone is always an extremely good investment particularly for lipsticks you may not have a great liner for. I've always loved UD more for their bold and colourful eye pencils and eye shadows. It may be time to expand my UD horizons...


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 13, 2013)

I already have SO MANY MAC lipsticks, but these UD ones are really calling to me, and the lip liner range is awesome. I already have a wish list: Bang, Anarchy, Streak, Native, lovelight and Pencils in Bang, 69, anarchy, obsessed, native and streak. I'll have to wait for a sale. *sigh* :-D


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 15, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I already have SO MANY MAC lipsticks, but these UD ones are really calling to me, and the lip liner range is awesome. I already have a wish list: Bang, Anarchy, Streak, Native, lovelight and Pencils in Bang, 69, anarchy, obsessed, native and streak.* I'll have to wait for a sale.* *sigh* :-D


  	I'm doing the same thing.  Trying to, at least.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 15, 2013)

The new UD lipstick and 24/7 Lip Pencil in Venom.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> The new UD lipstick and 24/7 Lip Pencil in Venom.


  	Wow. Pretty. I haven't bought anything from UD in quite a long time.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm interested most in Protest and Jilted. I wish it was shaped like a traditional lipstick, though. I also wish they had come back with my favorite UD lipstick 5150. I'm still hanging on to mine, but it's such an awesome color and I don't want to have to worry about running out.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jul 15, 2013)

That's gorgeous! I'll wait until they get to sephora 


MAChostage said:


> The new UD lipstick and 24/7 Lip Pencil in Venom.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 15, 2013)

I've used the clear pencil, Ozone, for years. It works well for me.  





MissTT said:


> 69 grabbed my attention as well. And this talk of a clear lip pencil sounds like something that should be in my stash.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 16, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I've used the clear pencil, Ozone, for years. It works well for me.


  :eyelove: Ozone! Always a good investment in my books.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 16, 2013)

I wonder who this compares to Heroine...


MAChostage said:


> The new UD lipstick and 24/7 Lip Pencil in Venom.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 16, 2013)

Anarchy lipstick for me! I've not tried their lip products before, and these new ones sound promising!


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 16, 2013)

These.Are.Amazing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I have 69, Anarchy, Bang, (with matching pencils), and Ozone. So far, I've tried Anarchy and 69. Anarchy is a wearable NEON pink on the lips, and 69 makes my teeth look WHITE AS HECK. They are worth the extra money over MAC lippies. I'm definitely buying more. Perfect formula too! I hope UD comes out with more finishes, besides just the glossy ones (even though the glossy ones are amazing). So opaque, so high gloss, so long wearing, and SO SO SOOOOOOOOOOOO perfect. Holy Grail status for me.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 16, 2013)

Although I don't have Heroine I feel confident in saying that this is nothing remotely like it. It's a deep berry toned color.  I'll have to compare it to another MAC color when I get home later.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 16, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Although I don't have Heroine I feel confident in saying that this is nothing remotely like it. It's a deep berry toned color. I'll have to compare it to another MAC color when I get home later.


  	Oh, okay. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 16, 2013)

I have to say this:  considering MAC's increasing antics over the past year or two and how I am increasingly turned off and disgruntled with my once beloved brand, along with the fact that I've always dug UD and they're stepping up their game big time, I am really impressed with what UD is doing lately.  It's obvious that they are in it to win it and want to be seen and heard.  If they could get their Naked Foundation in order, and chill with their price points a bit I'd be a complete convert to their line.  I already have a good sized UD collection so if they continue to treat their customers right I'm going to start throwing more dollars their way.  @Addict4Mac:  My Ulta told me that they won't get these in-store until next month.  Not sure about Sephora though.


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 16, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Really? I can't wait to try these now!


 
  	They do transfer onto cups when drinking, but most lipsticks do. Only lipsticks I've ever had that have no transfer AT ALL were the MUFE Aqua Rouges. The color really does last, and if you want to make any lipstick last and not transfer, a good product to add to your kit is the Lip Chic Lipstick Sealer. It's Holy Grail for me too, transforms any lipstick into a kiss-proof, long lasting, vibrant, all day color.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 16, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> The new UD lipstick and 24/7 Lip Pencil in Venom.


	That's pretty! I ordered Obsessed and Ozone (my first UD liners) if these work out I'm going back for more.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 17, 2013)

sass-swatch said:


> They do transfer onto cups when drinking, but most lipsticks do. Only lipsticks I've ever had that have no transfer AT ALL were the MUFE Aqua Rouges. The color really does last, and if you want to make any lipstick last and not transfer, a good product to add to your kit is the Lip Chic Lipstick Sealer. It's Holy Grail for me too, transforms any lipstick into a kiss-proof, long lasting, vibrant, all day color.


  	That's fine with me! lol but I will definitely look into the Lip Chic Lipstick Sealer. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 18, 2013)

Venom is pretty close to MAC's Rebel.  I am loving this lipstick, the wear I'm getting is fabulous!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just ordered Catfight and Turn On! I have Bang and 69 on my list for a future order.


----------



## xbarbiieex1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't resist to open the tester of the Venom lipstick in the backstore ahah


----------



## nikkideevah (Jul 23, 2013)

Venom l/s and l/l


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is gorgeous. I will be purchasing this one next!





nikkideevah said:


> Venom l/s and l/l


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jul 23, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


nikkideevah said:


> Venom l/s and l/l


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2013)

I got Bang and Jilted today. I can't say I'm thrilled about either. Not digging the shape of the lipstick, but I figured I'd try to work around that. A liner can make application easier, but I find Bang is really pigmented and kinda heavy upon application. I would probably have to sheer it out a bit to get it to cooperate and that's strange for me. Rubbing my lips together caused it to show lines in my lips.   Jilted was a better experience, but I wasn't as wowed as I expected to be. The blue shift wasn't as apparent on my pigmented lips. I'm willing to work with it, though and see if layering it a bit more can give the effect I'm looking for. I'm going to wait until my local Sephora receives these lipsticks and try to swap one or both for different ones.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 24, 2013)

Ask and you shall receive... I got an UD gift card for my birthday!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I really want to place my order but I'm nervous that the lippies will melt in the heat in the UPS truck before they even get here!  The heat isn't supposed to be as bad this next week...not sure how long UD takes for delivery.  I should look into that. 

  	Any NYers place orders for lippies during the summer heat?  Am I silly for being concerned about them melting??


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 24, 2013)

They ship from the east coast so you would probably get your order pretty fast. If you are concerned about that, as soon as you get them just stick them in the freezer for a little while before opening them.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in Florida and my lipstick was just fine when I received it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 24, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Ask and you shall receive... I got an UD gift card for my birthday!!!  :yahoo:   I really want to place my order but I'm nervous that the lippies will melt in the heat in the UPS truck before they even get here!  The heat isn't supposed to be as bad this next week...not sure how long UD takes for delivery.  I should look into that.   Any NYers place orders for lippies during the summer heat?  Am I silly for being concerned about them melting??


  Well, I'm in NJ and my lipsticks arrived just fine. Took them all damn day to get to me, too.


----------



## katred (Jul 25, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to check in store yet, but these are up on Sephora's Canadian web site and it says that they should be in stores as well. Can't wait to check them out!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 25, 2013)

I received my online order from Sephora today! I ordered Catfight l/s, Turn On l/s and Turn On l/l. I tried them on and I am loving these lipsticks! They are very creamy, go on smoothly and have a nice pigmentation to them. I do feel that I may use a lip brush with these to have a little more control instead of using directly from the tube. I feel like I applied too much due to the design of the l/s. I will post swatches later. Can’t wait to order a few more.


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 25, 2013)

I wore 69 with the matching lip pencil to a pride festival last weekend


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 25, 2013)

sass-swatch said:


> I wore 69 with the matching lip pencil to a pride festival last weekend


  	Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 26, 2013)

It looks lovely on you!


sass-swatch said:


> I wore 69 with the matching lip pencil to a pride festival last weekend


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but...does this formula remind any of you of MAC's cremesheen formula? You all are mentioning how creamy these lipsticks are so I was just wondering. I love the cremesheen formula so if the UD formula is anything like it I'm in trouble!


----------



## sass-swatch (Jul 26, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but...does this formula remind any of you of MAC's cremesheen formula? You all are mentioning how creamy these lipsticks are so I was just wondering. I love the cremesheen formula so if the UD formula is anything like it I'm in trouble!


  	these are definitely similar, very similar. I own 2 cremesheens, but they are nowhere near as pigmented as these UD lippies.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 27, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, I'm in NJ and my lipsticks arrived just fine. Took them all damn day to get to me, too.


  	Thanks, everyone!  I'm going to go ahead and place my order today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I know I want Catfight, Lovelight, and Shame.  Just trying to decide if there are any other lipsticks or pencils that I want.  Many of the others are either not colors I like or they are colors that I have near-dupes of.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Jul 27, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Jilted was a better experience, but I wasn't as wowed as I expected to be. The blue shift wasn't as apparent on my pigmented lips. I'm willing to work with it, though and see if layering it a bit more can give the effect I'm looking for. I'm going to wait until my local Sephora receives these lipsticks and try to swap one or both for different ones.


  	I am having the same problem with Turn On l/s. I wore it with a MAC lipglass today and it eliminated the problem. But I don't want to always were gloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't have this problem with Catfight. I ADORE this lipstick. Gorgeous. I will stick with the darker colors.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 27, 2013)

Alright, I finally placed my order, and I may have gone a little overboard.  I got:

  	Catfight
  	Protest
  	Lovelight
  	Shame
  	Venom
  	Streak
  	Streak lip pencil

  	.....oops?


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 30, 2013)

sass-swatch said:


> these are definitely similar, very similar. I own 2 cremesheens, but they are nowhere near as pigmented as these UD lippies.


	I don't know if I should be excited about this or not because it doesn't sound good for my wallet!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2013)

I returned my lipsticks yesterday and then found the lipsticks and liners in a Macy's. I swatched all the lipsticks and decided to skip. I did pick up Bang lip liner. I really like it because it's bold and pigmented and unlike the other orange/coral liners I have. So, that's all for me unfortunately.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 30, 2013)

huh i dont know if i should get one now. i only like matte lipsticks. i luv the colors but not the creamy part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	i wanted shame and venom.


----------



## pockykami (Jul 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i wanted shame and venom.


  If you're into mattes I would definitely stay away from these. They're super creamy! I tried some on in sephora and decided to pass, because I can just imagine them sliding all over the place. The lip pencils, on the other hand, look awesome. I'll be picking some of those up in the future for sure.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 31, 2013)

I gotta say, as creamy as these are they are incredibly opaque, long wearing and non-feathering. I do use lip prep and prime beforehand but these lipsticks stay! Of course, if moist and creamy isn't your thing, then it just isn't.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 31, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I gotta say, as creamy as these are they are incredibly opaque, long wearing and non-feathering. I do use lip prep and prime beforehand but these lipsticks stay! Of course, if moist and creamy isn't your thing, then it just isn't.


  	     Thanks Girls. ill just skip the lipsticks. and get some liners. i only wear lustres because they are sheer so im not that worry about the lipstick moving and feathering. but with pigmented creamy liips i cant stop thinking about it. thinking im going to look like a clown.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> but with pigmented creamy liips i cant stop thinking about it. thinking im going to look like a clown.


  What if you applied them with your finger (i.e., rub some on your ring finger and applied with that)? Then it'd look more like a lipstain, methinks.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

I saw the lipsticks in person today, I ended up getting Anarchy, I couldn't resist!! I really like it, wanted the liner but its sold out! ughh, guess I have to try the other macys lol. I also like venom I picked it at every tester! there was 3 at macys and 1 at Sephora...


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> T's Round Up:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/round-up-urban-decay-fall-2013


  	Thanks for the link!
  	heres my list!

  	lip liners:
  	Anarchy**
  	Liar
  	Jilted
  	Ozone
  	Rush
  	Streak**

  	lipsticks:
  	Jilted
  	Venom


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 2, 2013)

I was about to post that my box was on the truck for delivery today, and then there was a knock at my door!  THEY'RE HEEEEEERE!!!!!  Time to play!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I was about to post that my box was on the truck for delivery today, and then there was a knock at my door!  THEY'RE HEEEEEERE!!!!!  Time to play!!!  :yaay:


 Fun stuff!! I skipped the new mac collection and nail polish for anarchy lol


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Fun stuff!! I skipped the new mac collection and nail polish for anarchy lol


  	I was a good girl and passed on Anarchy since I have quite a few bright pinks already, even though it did look gorgeous.  I'm sure it will find its way into my stash eventually, lol. 

  	I am sooo tired because I got home from work not long before my lippies showed up, but first impression is I really love them!  I like a good creamy formula, and they are VERY pigmented (except for Lovelight, but it's meant to be that way).  I have to do some comparisons to colors I already have, but these were still worth the buy for the formula.  For instance, I love the color of MAC's Rebel lipstick, but I'm not a big fan of the satin finish.  (They're not awful, but they're not my first choice.)  However, Venom seems pretty close (gotta do a side-by-side swatch to be sure), but with the creamier finish my lips love.  Makes them look all full and delicious!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 2, 2013)

I wandered into Sephora today and was able to swatch a few of the lipsticks. Anarchy is a beautiful color but I think I have something similar if not identical in another brand. I also tried Venom and ended up buying it. Like someone else said it reminds me of Rebel lipstick from MAC. Rebel is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC which might explain why I was so drawn to Venom. Rebel, Venom and Heaux are all different textures and that alone makes it worth having.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I was a good girl and passed on Anarchy since I have quite a few bright pinks already, even though it did look gorgeous.  I'm sure it will find its way into my stash eventually, lol.   I am sooo tired because I got home from work not long before my lippies showed up, but first impression is I really love them!  I like a good creamy formula, and they are VERY pigmented (except for Lovelight, but it's meant to be that way).  I have to do some comparisons to colors I already have, but these were still worth the buy for the formula.  For instance, I love the color of MAC's Rebel lipstick, but I'm not a big fan of the satin finish.  (They're not awful, but they're not my first choice.)  However, Venom seems pretty close (gotta do a side-by-side swatch to be sure), but with the creamier finish my lips love.  Makes them look all full and delicious!


 I have every single "dupe" T listed for it and I still couldn't resist! It is a color I wear almost everyday so I had to get it lol. I really like the formula too, although I don't have a fav type of finish. I like all lippies lol! Venom is the other one I really want, I'm just not sure about any  bleeding. I would love to see your comparisons when and if u have a chance!  





DILLIGAF said:


> I wandered into Sephora today and was able to swatch a few of the lipsticks. Anarchy is a beautiful color but I think I have something similar if not identical in another brand. I also tried Venom and ended up buying it. Like someone else said it reminds me of Rebel lipstick from MAC. Rebel is one of my favorite lipsticks from MAC which might explain why I was so drawn to Venom. Rebel, Venom and Heaux are all different textures and that alone makes it worth having.


Yup I def need to get it then! I kept grabbing it when I was at the counters...


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Yup I def need to get it then! I kept grabbing it when I was at the counters...


  	That's the thing about "dupes". They can either guide you away from colours when you have similar things, or guide you towards colours because it's the sort of shade you wear a lot. If you really like those shades, then why wouldn't you want to have different variations? I can't tell you how many red/ berry lip colours I have, but believe me, it doesn't dissuade me from buying new ones. 

  	Personally, I took the plunge today and bought "Jilted". The pigmentation on these shades is stellar- even more than I was expecting. I was swatching them on my hand and it took a fair amount of washing with the makeup remover to get them all off. 

  	As a more office-friendly option, I do want to go back and get "Manic". Perfect Fall plum colour. In the meantime, I'll be taking "Jilted" out to party.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

katred said:


> That's the thing about "dupes". They can either guide you away from colours when you have similar things, or guide you towards colours because it's the sort of shade you wear a lot. If you really like those shades, then why wouldn't you want to have different variations? I can't tell you how many red/ berry lip colours I have, but believe me, it doesn't dissuade me from buying new ones.   Personally, I took the plunge today and bought "Jilted". The pigmentation on these shades is stellar- even more than I was expecting. I was swatching them on my hand and it took a fair amount of washing with the makeup remover to get them all off.   As a more office-friendly option, I do want to go back and get "Manic". Perfect Fall plum colour. In the meantime, I'll be taking "Jilted" out to party.


Yup I'm the same with bright pinks/magentas! I don't usually buy back ups so at least I know I'll never run out of my fav lip color lol.  I went Into ulta today and swatched some of the lipsticks and liners. then I went home to compare to what I already own ( I ended up buying nail polish Instead lol.tbey didn't have streak liner which is the one I wanted). Listicks I swatched Streak, Jilted, Venom and Shame.  Jilted was the most unique compared to what I have already. gonna grab this one next!   Venom as suspected, looks just like rebel, which mine is almost brand new. So thts a pass for now.   Shame looks like the Gash lipstick I'm still using so it's also a pass for now.  Streak is very pretty and different enough from any similiar colors I have already. so I'm grabbing that one too!   The lipliners all look very close to ones I have already. :/ so I don't know if I'm going to grab all of them right now. I really want Anarchy and Streak the most even tho I have a few coral liners a d tons of bright pink ones. But like u said I am more drawn to them cuz I know I'll actually wear them!   They def last a long time! After I wore anarchy the other night my lips were still bright pink the next day lol. and my hand is stained from swatching earlier lol. Have fun at the party! let us know how jilted worked out for you


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I have every single "dupe" T listed for it and I still couldn't resist! It is a color I wear almost everyday so I had to get it lol. I really like the formula too, although I don't have a fav type of finish. I like all lippies lol! Venom is the other one I really want, I'm just not sure about any bleeding. I would love to see your comparisons when and if u have a chance!


  	Venom was the hubster's favorite (yup, I had to try them all on and show them off when they came in the mail, haha).  Catfight was the one I couldn't resist even though I have many similar colors.

  	If there are any comparison swatches anyone would like to see for any of the 6 lippies I got, just let me know!  I'll be happy to compare if I have the ones you want to see side by side


----------



## katred (Aug 5, 2013)

Absolutely loving Jilted. The formula is really nice- on par with prestige brands like Chanel. I'm already a fuchsia nut, but the blue sheen really makes this shade. Even The Great Enabler (who likes bold shades anyway) commented on how cool the effect was. Here's a shot of it "in action": 






  	The sheen doesn't show a lot, but it is there and you absolutely will see it in person.


----------



## Haven (Aug 5, 2013)

katred said:


> Absolutely loving Jilted. The formula is really nice- on par with prestige brands like Chanel. I'm already a fuchsia nut, but the blue sheen really makes this shade. Even The Great Enabler (who likes bold shades anyway) commented on how cool the effect was. Here's a shot of it "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very pretty!  Adding this to my wishlist!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

katred said:


> Absolutely loving Jilted. The formula is really nice- on par with prestige brands like Chanel. I'm already a fuchsia nut, but the blue sheen really makes this shade. Even The Great Enabler (who likes bold shades anyway) commented on how cool the effect was. Here's a shot of it "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You Look Gorg!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

Darnit! I went to a diff Ulta to get Streak liner and they didn't have it either lol. They has 2 Anarchy pencils left, so I grabbed it! Wore it to my family reunion yesterday with the matching lipstick! The liners are very nice, smooth and creamy and very vibrant! Def gonna be getting others as soon as I can. As far as lipsticks, I don't know whether I want Streak or Jilted more.....I can only afford one at a time, with all these  Fall MAC collections and Nail polish collections coming out!


----------



## VelinaIvane (Aug 5, 2013)

I need that Ozone >_>


----------



## pockykami (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree that it definitely can be worth having your fav color in different finishes, plus heaux and rebel are pretty different in color. It's my new favorite lipstick!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Aug 7, 2013)

I returned Turn On to Sephora, for $22 I need to love this lipstick. I will keep Catfight because I just love it and wear it with a clear l/l. I will be purchasing Venom as soon as my credit posts.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I agree that it definitely can be worth having your fav color in different finishes, plus heaux and rebel are pretty different in color. It's my new favorite lipstick!


  	yup yup!!
  	ill cave and get this one too im sure lol depends how often i wear vampy lips this season!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

I found Streak lipliner and i love it! wore Sweet n Sour over it, looked so good lol. I always feel a lil off when i wear coral lippies, but this lipliner makes them all 100x better on me!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good to know. Will have to grab this liner.   





Naughtyp said:


> I found Streak lipliner and i love it! wore Sweet n Sour over it, looked so good lol. I always feel a lil off when i wear coral lippies, but this lipliner makes them all 100x better on me!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 12, 2013)

katred said:


> Absolutely loving Jilted. The formula is really nice- on par with prestige brands like Chanel. I'm already a fuchsia nut, but the blue sheen really makes this shade. Even The Great Enabler (who likes bold shades anyway) commented on how cool the effect was. Here's a shot of it "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 Gorgeous combo blue/fuchsia. The new UD lipsticks are impressive !


----------



## ChosenOne (Aug 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I found Streak lipliner and i love it! wore Sweet n Sour over it, looked so good lol. I always feel a lil off when i wear coral lippies, but this lipliner makes them all 100x better on me!


  	That's the only liner I bought from this release, and I love it!


----------



## sheROCKS (Aug 15, 2013)

I really want the Venom combo, 69 l/p, and shame.   Though after seeing photos of Venom, it wasn't the color I had imagine..so not so sure about the lipstick. Hopefully my Ulta will get em soon so I can test them out!


----------



## Knope2012 (Aug 15, 2013)

I just renewed my VIB status, so I used my free shipping code for Shame. I might have to tweak it a bit, as some swatches make it look deeper than others, but I really want a rich Fall shade.


----------



## preta e loira (Sep 4, 2013)

hello, I'm new and as many news informais new, I leave my contribution

  there will be a new The Vice Pellette II


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 4, 2013)

preta e loira said:


> hello, I'm new and as many news informais new, I leave my contribution
> 
> there will be a new The Vice Pellette II








 Thanks so much for sharing! This might be coming home with me.


----------



## Livinha (Sep 4, 2013)

*the vice palette 2*

hello, I'm new here ... can anyone give me information on the new UD paletta? tHE VICE PALETTE 2? THANK YOU!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Sep 4, 2013)

I have the original one and checking the picture it looks like they renamed the eyeshadows and exchanged their placement and thats about it. I might be wrong tho....


----------



## carlamake (Sep 4, 2013)

I found this pic 

  IG @glamorousroutine


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 4, 2013)

I sure would like some specific info about that pallet!


----------



## sungelly87 (Sep 4, 2013)

That palette has colors that are slightly different enough to justify buying lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like there's some permanent shades in there this time (Stash, Loaded, and Evidence, at the very least).


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't have the first Vice palette but I hesitate about buying palettes because I rarely use them.  They're just kind of out of sight out of mind for me.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I don't have the first Vice palette but I hesitate about buying palettes because I rarely use them. They're just kind of out of sight out of mind for me.


  Same here. I remember really wanting the Vice palette but talking myself out of it every time I saw it in-store. From pictures alone, this one's not particularly interesting me.


----------



## pockykami (Sep 6, 2013)

I liked the new lipstick line formula wise, but urban decay has been getting so boring lately with their color choices. Theres really nothing out of the box here.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I liked the new lipstick line formula wise, but urban decay has been getting so boring lately with their color choices. Theres really nothing out of the box here.


   i just dont understand they palettes! why soo many repromotes and permanent colors. they are worst than mac with carbon.


----------



## NATlar (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a UD order a few days ago, came today  I'm loving the lipsticks with the matching lip liners. Venom, Anarchy & Bang  Can't wait to try the foundation with the optical blurring brush, got mine in the shade 1.0


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

I used my 100 points at sephora to gf a mini lipstick, it was Catfight! Love it, doesn't feel as creamy as anarchy, which is a good thing   It's so cute, I need to take a pic


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> It's so cute, I need to take a pic


   i have that mini in my cart !


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 7, 2013)

Has anybody seen the new "Black Market" 24/7 glide on eyepencil set? It's got six travel-size pencils including five new shades! The colors are West, Desperation, Black-Market, Riot, Apathy and Ink. I just saw it in my latest Ulta flyer. I'm definitely going to be picking this up, probably tomorrow!    Edit: Looks like UD's holiday offerings will be off the chain! They're coming out with an Ocho Loco 2 eyeliner set that has more eyeliners, including new shades, so I'm assuming the new shades in Ocho Loco 2  will probably be the new ones  that are in the black market set. Maybe I better wait!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 7, 2013)

This is what they said on their blog:

  It’s time to get crazy (again)—with Ocho Loco 2!
  This mouthwateringly gorgeous set features a lush rainbow of eight creamy, FULL-SIZE eye pencils (including five totally NEW shades) and an exclusive Grindhouse Double Barrel Sharpener!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 7, 2013)

Ocho Loco 2? Black Market eyeliner set? Now _that_ I am here for!  I also got the mini Catfight lipstick. It's a gorgeous color and so darn cute lol


----------



## MissTT (Sep 7, 2013)

We sold outta that lipstick perk w/ a quickness! Love the name.


----------



## NATlar (Sep 8, 2013)

There's gonna be another vice palette?

  Oh if so, can't wait to see what shades.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 8, 2013)

*the vice palette 2*

http://www.specktra.net/t/184315/ud-fall-2013-launches/90#post_2459036

http://www.specktra.net/t/184315/ud-fall-2013-launches/90#post_2459395


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> This is what they said on their blog:
> 
> It’s time to get crazy (again)—with Ocho Loco 2!
> This mouthwateringly gorgeous set features a lush rainbow of eight creamy, FULL-SIZE eye pencils (including five totally NEW shades) and an exclusive Grindhouse Double Barrel Sharpener!


  I haven't even used my set from last year!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I haven't even used my set from last year!!


  I use mine every now and then, usually Tarte's Smoldereyes gets more love.


----------



## ma146rina (Sep 9, 2013)

Review of Urban Decay 2013 Holiday collection : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knit0aW0Qrg
  Can't wait!! Vice 2 and Naked highlighter will be mine


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 9, 2013)

Supposedly according to blogs, musingsofamuse, vampyvarnish, etc.. these Holiday offerings launch tomorrow! Ocho Loco 2, Vice 2, Face Case 2013, Glitter Liner set..


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 9, 2013)

T has review


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone remember how fast vice sold out last year?I wasnt into makeup then, so i totally missed out on it and i regret it so bad now  I would not have money till next week due to some unexpected expenses!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 9, 2013)

T's reviews

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-ocho-loco-2-24-7-glide-on-eye-pencil-set-review-photos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-anarchy-face-case-review-photos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-shattered-face-case-review-photos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-illuminated-shimmering-powder-review-photos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-2-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches-part-1

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-vice-2-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches-part-2

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-deca...lide-on-eye-pencil-set-review-photos-swatches

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-deca...eliners-reviews-photos-swatches-2013-relaunch


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Does anyone remember how fast vice sold out last year?I wasnt into makeup then, so i totally missed out on it and i regret it so bad now  I would not have money till next week due to some unexpected expenses!


  Here are the deets...you have time!

_Availability:__ September 10th @ _*urbandecay.com*_; late September/early October at Sephora, ULTA and select Macy’s stores. Or, online at sephora.com, ulta.com, macys.com, beauty.com._


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Does anyone remember how fast vice sold out last year?I wasnt into makeup then, so i totally missed out on it and i regret it so bad now  I would not have money till next week due to some unexpected expenses!


  Vice actually did not sell out last year. It only sold out in-stores, but it was always in stock online. It went away around the end of January 2013 when UD pulled it off the shelves to make room for the OZ palettes!


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't get my hands on Vice but Vice 2 is looking mighty fine.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Here are the deets...you have time!
> 
> _Availability:__ September 10th @ _*urbandecay.com*_; late September/early October at Sephora, ULTA and select Macy’s stores. Or, online at sephora.com, ulta.com, macys.com, beauty.com._


  Thanks guys! I can't wait! Do you guys have vice from last year? Hopefully vice 2 would be as good!


----------



## katred (Sep 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> It's so cute, I need to take a pic


  I have to check to see if we have that gift up here. Catfight is the next shade I had my eye on, now that I bought Manic and Jilted. I'm knockin' 'em off one at a time...

  The Vice 2 palette looks interesting, although I'm still kicking myself for missing the first one. They sell on eBay for stupid amounts. What's completely frustrating was that the palette never sold out up here. There were palettes in both Sephora stores near me up until the day they launched the Oz collection. Dang.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 10, 2013)

Placed my order this morning for Vice 2 and Ocho Loco set 2! Skipped all this stuff last year, so I'm looking forward to this haul!
  I really love UD's eyeshadows and liners... I definitely think their excessive packaging holds me back from purchasing a lot of their LE shadow palettes. Wish they would do more minimal packaging palettes like in the Naked packaging vein. THEN I'd probably be broke over UD!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 10, 2013)

The Vice Palette is still sold at my Ulta.  





xlisaa said:


> Vice actually did not sell out last year. It only sold out in-stores, but it was always in stock online. It went away around the end of January 2013 when UD pulled it off the shelves to make room for the OZ palettes!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 10, 2013)

Orlly?


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 10, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> The Vice Palette is still sold at my Ulta.


 Omg! Really? You're lucky! Im so bummed about missing out on it  hopefully vice 2 would help fill that void lol


----------



## chsai (Sep 10, 2013)

How is the color of sephora 100points perk lipstick  for nc25-30?


----------



## janineios (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been rearranging my cart for about an hour now lol. I really want Ocho Loco 2 and the Shattered Face Case. I think I'm gonna wait until the friends & family holiday sale to get Shattered.. I used the code last year on the Vice palette which brought the price down to $47 if I remember correctly! Do you ladies think the Ocho Loco 2 set will sell out?


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Sep 10, 2013)

I placed my order for Vice 2 today! Apparently you receive a free deluxe sample size of 69 lipstick when you order today. I already own the original Vice palette so I'm interested to see how this one will compare! Yay for Urban Decay holiday launches, they always have great products when it comes to those launches!


----------



## Alliekatt2982 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just purchased Vice2 and the Shattered palette.  Can't wait to receive my goodies!  I, too, missed out on Vice and regret it now.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just now saw Karen's review lol. She is making me want even more, not good for my budget.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 10, 2013)

Just saw in online today and Temptalia swatches.  Not as many matte shades as I would like.  Seems to be more glitter/shimmer this time around but still some nice colors.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 10, 2013)

i really want the ocho loco set plus the vice palette/ocho set for my mom. i hope they last their F&F sale. my mom loves UD shadows. specially the bright ones.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 10, 2013)

I wonder when is the f&f sale


----------



## NATlar (Sep 10, 2013)

Considering passing on this as I actually haven't used the first one much but I don't know, beautiful colours though!


----------



## NATlar (Sep 10, 2013)

Can I have some opinions please    I have the All Nighter Setting Spray and the B6 Vitamin one... Is it worth getting the Chill (was known as dew me) one? I do have combination to dry skin but I dunno if its similar to the all Nighter one..


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 10, 2013)

I want tha Anarchy face kit!!


----------



## janineios (Sep 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I want tha Anarchy face kit!!


  I wish I could get the shadows from Shattered with the face powders from Anarchy. lol.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 10, 2013)

NATlar said:


> I have the All Nighter Setting Spray and the B6 Vitamin one... Is it worth getting the Chill (was known as dew me) one? I do have combination to dry skin but I dunno if its similar to the all Nighter one..








 Too similar. It's a setting spray just like All Nighter, however, it's supposed to be able to lower the surface temperature of the skin by 20 degrees... If All Nighter feels drying maybe try it, but I wouldn't pick it up while having another setting spray to go through.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 11, 2013)

Karen's reviews and swatches:

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/urban-decay-shattered-face-case/

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/collections/urban-decay-fall-2013-redux/


----------



## Addict4MAC (Sep 11, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Just now saw Karen's review lol. *She is making me want even more*, not good for my budget.


  As always. lol


----------



## chsai (Sep 11, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I wonder when is the f&f sale


  I am going to wait for it too.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm surprised that there is not more chat about this palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok I just placed an order for the Ocho Loco 2 set. I LOVE UD liners. If there is a pencil set I will buy it. My only issue is now I have enough Perversion eyeliner for the rest of my life. Other than that I don't have any repeats so far. I think later in the month I will most likely end up with the Black Market one as well.


----------



## texasmommy (Sep 11, 2013)

The F&F sale might be next month.  I couldn't help but order the Shattered face case


----------



## juliaaxoxo (Sep 11, 2013)

I need help! The Vice 2 palette is super pretty but I'm not 100% sold on it. I never got the first Vice palette. I'm a girl that likes to stick to her neutrals & I rarely use color. I already have both Naked palettes, one of the Oz palette's UD came out with, the Naked Basics palette, & Lorac Pro palette! Do y'all think it's worth it? 






​


----------



## pockykami (Sep 12, 2013)

I think it's kind of boring that's why. Urban decay needs to up their game with color choices.


----------



## janineios (Sep 12, 2013)

juliaaxoxo said:


> I need help! The Vice 2 palette is super pretty but I'm not 100% sold on it. I never got the first Vice palette. I'm a girl that likes to stick to her neutrals & I rarely use color. I already have both Naked palettes, one of the Oz palette's UD came out with, the Naked Basics palette, & Lorac Pro palette! Do y'all think it's worth it?   ​:anyone:


  I would say no. I stick to my nudes/neutrals and this palette has too much color for me, I know I won't use it.


----------



## pockykami (Sep 12, 2013)

juliaaxoxo said:


> I need help! The Vice 2 palette is super pretty but I'm not 100% sold on it. I never got the first Vice palette. I'm a girl that likes to stick to her neutrals & I rarely use color. I already have both Naked palettes, one of the Oz palette's UD came out with, the Naked Basics palette, & Lorac Pro palette! Do y'all think it's worth it?   ​:anyone:


 I actually don't really like this palette personally, so I'm kind of biased, but I would also say no. If you tend not to wear colors, then the value just isn't there for you. I personally love color, but I find myself reaching for the singles and pigments that I especially love. With palettes you'll find that there are always several colors that you'll never wear. If you want to venture into color I'd definitely suggest inglot shadows.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Sep 12, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I just placed an order for the Ocho Loco 2 set. *I LOVE UD liners*. If there is a pencil set I will buy it. My only issue is now I have enough Perversion eyeliner for the rest of my life. Other than that I don't have any repeats so far. I think later in the month I will most likely end up with the Black Market one as well.


 Same here! I think i'll use the liners more than the eyeshadow palettes


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm beginning to think that Urban Decay has a warehouse in my back yard. I placed my order on 8/12 and received it on 8/13. I'm sitting in front of the mirror right now trying if I'm going to work Mars or Ultraviolet into a look.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 14, 2013)

If UD ever gets their WOC foundation game together (to my liking) and adds some other face products (blushes) and a bunch of nice glosses, they'd totally have me under their finger! LOVE their shadows and eyeliners!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how similar UD's Shame lipstick is vs MAC's Dubonnet?

  Some swatches of Shame look like a nice berry red, others just look like a plain vampy red. I already have Dubonnet and don't want dupes.


----------



## Odelia (Sep 17, 2013)

I am also going back and forth on whether I want/need the Vice 2 palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  I noticed it's up on sephora now.  I can't seem to make up my mind >.< argh!


----------



## TheEverydayDiva (Sep 17, 2013)

I got my Vice 2 Palette in the mail yesterday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It's just as lovely as I pictured it. I'm going to play around with the colors tonight and possibly try to add some swatches to the thread also. I can't wait to use it for this weekend since I plan out going out in the evenings.


----------



## katred (Sep 17, 2013)

chsai said:


> How is the color of sephora 100points perk lipstick  for nc25-30?


  I think it would be fantastic. It's super-saturated. I believe Christine from Temptalia is around NC25-30, so it might be good to look at her swatches.

  http://www.temptalia.com/product/urban-decay-revolution-lipstick/catfight


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Should i wait for the f&f sale or just get vice now? Urrgh decisions!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 17, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Should i wait for the f&f sale or just get vice now? Urrgh decisions!


  That's a hard one because there were some F&F sales when the thing I wanted most was not in stock until after the sale ended.  Not sure if that will be the case with the Vice Palette.  When is the sale anyway?  I don't think you have anything to lose by waiting, it's likely you'll still be able to get it from UD if you can't get it during the sale.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

Yazmin is right. It seems like some items are conveniently OOS during a sale only to reappear right afterward.


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 18, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm beginning to think that Urban Decay has a warehouse in my back yard. I placed my order on 8/12 and received it on 8/13. I'm sitting in front of the mirror right now trying if I'm going to work Mars or Ultraviolet into a look.


  Are you in Miami? Same thing happens to me. I think they may have a warehouse here.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Are you in Miami? Same thing happens to me. I think they may have a warehouse here.


  Yep I'm in Miami.


----------



## alyxo (Sep 18, 2013)

I have the first one and I love it! I'm really looking forward to the second one because the colours are always so beautiful, jewel toned and interesting. It doesn't bother me that there aren't many matte shades or that there are a lot of glitter shades. I have so much make-up and so many matte eyeshadows that it's not a loss, for me personally. I think the whole idea for the Vice palettes isn't for them to be practical or an every day use sort of thing. They're supposed to be fun, for experimentation and bold looks. But that's just what I'm thinking.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> That's a hard one because there were some F&F sales when the thing I wanted most was not in stock until after the sale ended.  Not sure if that will be the case with the Vice Palette.  When is the sale anyway?  I don't think you have anything to lose by waiting, it's likely you'll still be able to get it from UD if you can't get it during the sale.


 I heard the f&f is in oct for urban decay and nov for sephora. I hope it wont miraculously disappear during the sale!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 18, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > That's a hard one because there were some F&F sales when the thing I wanted most was not in stock until after the sale ended.  Not sure if that will be the case with the Vice Palette.  When is the sale anyway?  I don't think you have anything to lose by waiting, it's likely you'll still be able to get it from UD if you can't get it during the sale.
> ...


  Best to wait for Sephora's sale as the UD sale won't apply since the palette is LE.


----------



## janineios (Sep 18, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Best to wait for Sephora's sale as the UD sale won't apply since the palette is LE.


  It applied to last year's vice palette.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 18, 2013)

The only time I have ever seen the F&F sale not apply to something was the Naked 2 palette(or original Naked) when they first came out.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, it could go either way.


----------



## JenJay (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.frmheadtotoe.com/2013/09/review-swatches-urban-decay-vice-2.html


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some swatches of the Vice 2 Palette.  They are not in order because at first I was only going to swatch 1 or 2 colors But I was so pleased with the color payoff that I kept swatching.   I like the palette. It does have quite a bit of shimmer/glittery colors but nothing too scary that would steer me away completely. The colors are jewel toned and all seem pretty wearable. Even for someone like me who is on the more conservative side with my eye colors.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 5, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> Here are some swatches of the Vice 2 Palette.  They are not in order because at first I was only going to swatch 1 or 2 colors But I was so pleased with the color payoff that I kept swatching.   I like the palette. It does have quite a bit of shimmer/glittery colors but nothing too scary that would steer me away completely. The colors are jewel toned and all seem pretty wearable. Even for someone like me who is on the more conservative side with my eye colors.


  :agree: This palette truly does compliment the 1st Vice.  The jewel tones are surprisingly wearable and flattering.


----------



## Msfaszion (Oct 5, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


>


  Very pretty colors!


----------



## Msfaszion (Oct 5, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I actually don't really like this palette personally, so I'm kind of biased, but I would also say no. If you tend not to wear colors, then the value just isn't there for you. I personally love color, but I find myself reaching for the singles and pigments that I especially love. With palettes you'll find that there are always several colors that you'll never wear. If you want to venture into color I'd definitely suggest inglot shadows.


  I looooooove inglot shadows ... freaking beautiful!


----------



## JenJay (Oct 5, 2013)

Msfaszion said:


> pockykami said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't really like this palette personally, so I'm kind of biased, but I would also say no. If you tend not to wear colors, then the value just isn't there for you. I personally love color, but I find myself reaching for the singles and pigments that I especially love. With palettes you'll find that there are always several colors that you'll never wear. If you want to venture into color I'd definitely suggest inglot shadows.
> ...


  :nods: Yes


----------



## idieslove (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone know how long it will be available.. Since it's limited edition.. The Vice2 palette?


----------



## JenJay (Oct 6, 2013)

idieslove said:


> Anyone know how long it will be available.. Since it's limited edition.. The Vice2 palette?


   From their website..."The Vice 2 Palette is a limited-edition Holiday item for 2013, once we sell out it will be gone for good."


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 6, 2013)

I sure hope that some of those vice two shades become permanent. Some of them are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> 69 grabbed my attention as well. And this talk of a clear lip pencil sounds like something that should be in my stash.


  I don't know if this has been answered, but did anyone get the clear lip pencil, and how did it work out?


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have it and find it useful for when I don't have a complimentary lip liner to use. I'd recommend it.


----------



## JaeisFancy (Oct 7, 2013)

I have yet to see this palette in person but have the original Vice Palette but don't use it as much as I'd like. It's a beautiful palette but unless it's the weekend or special occasion I stick to most of my neutral palettes. I need to organize my makeup in a way that I can reach for more colorful looks in a snap.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 7, 2013)

JenJay said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but did anyone get the clear lip pencil, and how did it work out?


  Turns out I had one from Make Up For Ever, but have never used it.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

F&F sale is up! go go! i just ordered my vice 2 palette and my first UD lipstick (ya, im late)!


----------



## janineios (Oct 8, 2013)

Yay! Just ordered Ocho Loco 2 and a vintage 24/7 pencil in order to qualify for the free shipping hehe


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 8, 2013)

Caved and got Vice 2 and Ocho Loco 2, plus my free birthday 24/7 pencil. Thank goodness UD allows more than one code in an order!


----------



## katred (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm definitely thinking about Ocho Loco 2, since I can never get enough 24/7 liners. Vice 2 looks nice, but I don't know if I like it quite as much for me as the first one... I think I'll be kicking myself forever about missing out. They're selling on EvilBay for ridiculous prices...


----------



## MissTT (Oct 8, 2013)

Is there anything exclusive to the UD site? I don't know why I'm checking out this sale. LOL


----------



## JenJay (Oct 8, 2013)

DMcG9 said:


> I have it and find it useful for when I don't have a complimentary lip liner to use. I'd recommend it.


  THANKS!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm going to sephora to swatch some things to see if I want to place an order.. Lol


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I'm going to sephora to swatch some things to see if I want to place an order.. Lol


  Me too... although the lipstick I want, Strip, is apparently only available on the US website.  AND the Sephora I went to to check out the lippies the display was a mess.  I was not amused.  I'll try another one when I get off work today.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 9, 2013)

Hahaha UD got hip to the pro discount, so they have temporarily suspended the pro discount till after the F&F sale... boo


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 11, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Hahaha UD got hip to the pro discount, so they have temporarily suspended the pro discount till after the F&F sale... boo


When did they do that? I got my pro discount in addition to the F&F sale. Just didn't count on items that it doesn't count on anyways like the Vice 2 palette ( you never get the pro discount on the palettes. I got it on the original Vice  and the Ocho Loco but I think it was an error because when I tried to do it again it wouldn't let me). But yeah...I got my pro discount and the extra 20% on top for my other items (3 lipsticks and 2 lip liners) and just the 20% on the Vice 2. My package arrived today.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 11, 2013)

JenJay said:


> I don't know if this has been answered, but did anyone get the clear lip pencil, and how did it work out?


I use it often....especially with OCC lip tars to help prevent bleeding/feathering with the more vampy colors. I've also used one for a different purpose....as a clear brow setting pencil. Works wonders.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 12, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha UD got hip to the pro discount, so they have temporarily suspended the pro discount till after the F&F sale... boo
> ...


  I called CS and they said they suspended the pro discount while the FF sale was going on because at first when I went to the site it was allowing the pro discount in addition to the 20% but then went I went back to place an order the pro discount was not working so I called them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 12, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I called CS and they said they suspended the pro discount while the FF sale was going on because at first when I went to the site it was allowing the pro discount in addition to the 20% but then went I went back to place an order the pro discount was not working so I called them.


That's crazy! They've never done that before! And honestly, they shouldn't be allowed to do it.  I would think if enough pros complained about the fact that they did allow some pros to clearly get their pro discount and the sale price as they always have (and that there was never anything that said that pros were excluded from the F&F sale) then they should honor it OR just exclude pros from the sale and allow them to maintain their pro discount. If you're a pro and buying non pro excluded products (lipsticks, liners, etc) then that's 40% you're supposed to be getting off...NOT 20%. I didn't like when they stopped having the actual separate login page for UD Pro...and this is a good example of why.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 21, 2013)

I couldn't find a thread dedicated to the lipsticks and wasn't sure if I should really start one, but I finally tried one of the 3 out that I bought today and I am in love! I wore Manic and these babies are so moisturizing and comfortable on the lips! It was an actual Fall weather day here for a change so I expected some lip drying action regardless of what I wore on my lips. Not with this! Just took it completely off of my lips after about 9 hrs (touched up once) and my lips are soft and smooth. Almost like I just used my JB all day.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Butterflyeyes- that would be a good idea.. U should start a thread


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 21, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I couldn't find a thread dedicated to the lipsticks and wasn't sure if I should really start one, but I finally tried one of the 3 out that I bought today and I am in love! I wore Manic and these babies are so moisturizing and comfortable on the lips! It was an actual Fall weather day here for a change so I expected some lip drying action regardless of what I wore on my lips. Not with this! Just took it completely off of my lips after about 9 hrs (touched up once) and my lips are soft and smooth. Almost like I just used my JB all day.


  They are amazing.  I have rapture, naked and venom.  Going back for f- bomb!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 21, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I couldn't find a thread dedicated to the lipsticks and wasn't sure if I should really start one, but I finally tried one of the 3 out that I bought today and I am in love! I wore Manic and these babies are so moisturizing and comfortable on the lips! It was an actual Fall weather day here for a change so I expected some lip drying action regardless of what I wore on my lips. Not with this! Just took it completely off of my lips after about 9 hrs (touched up once) and my lips are soft and smooth. Almost like I just used my JB all day.


  I ADORE my UD lipsticks...I haven't worn anything but them since I got them...I have Native, Jilted, Venom and Streak in full size(plus pencils) catfight and anarchy deluxe sizes. They are so comfortable to wear and really last. I want a few more in Bang and Lovelight.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 21, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Butterflyeyes- that would be a good idea.. U should start a thread


 Done!  





DeeDee2013 said:


> They are amazing.  I have rapture, naked and venom.  Going back for f- bomb!


 I may get F-bomb soon. I thought about Naked but just went with the Naked liner since I have the lip color from the Oz palette    





novocainedreams said:


> I ADORE my UD lipsticks...I haven't worn anything but them since I got them...I have Native, Jilted, Venom and Streak in full size(plus pencils) catfight and anarchy deluxe sizes. They are so comfortable to wear and really last. I want a few more in Bang and Lovelight.


Venom and Jilted are the other 2 colors I got (along with Naked and Native liners). I know I'll be grabbing some more now that I know I love the formula. I should have got them all during the F&F sale since I was lucky enough to get my pro discount and the F&F discount before they apparently disabled the pro discount during the sale.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 21, 2013)

How are the liners? Are they comparable to Mac PLWLP?


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm waiting for Ocho Loco 2 to arrive - it's my first UD (other than the primer potion which I use daily). Does anyone know if they ever bundle lip pencils into a set? I'd be all over that.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 26, 2013)

They haven't done that yet, but I can see it happening.  





Audrey C said:


> I'm waiting for Ocho Loco 2 to arrive - it's my first UD (other than the primer potion which I use daily). *Does anyone know if they ever bundle lip pencils into a set? I'd be all over that.*


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure where to post this but I received an e-mail from Sephora today promoting The Mother Lode Shadow Set. It is said to include all Urban Decay’s shades in full-size, individual pop-out compacts and a four-pan Build Your Own Palette. It is online only retailing for $595 and is said to be worth $1234. I haven't seen it on Urban Decay's site so I wonder if its exclusive to Sephora.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Not sure where to post this but I received an e-mail from Sephora today promoting The Mother Lode Shadow Set. It is said to include all Urban Decay’s shades in full-size, individual pop-out compacts and a four-pan Build Your Own Palette. It is online only retailing for $595 and is said to be worth $1234. I haven't seen it on Urban Decay's site so I wonder if its exclusive to Sephora.


I will not be enabled. I will not be enabled. I will not be enabled. But boy are the Ebayers going to have a field day! They had a good time with the eyeliner Vault! I didn't sell mine but the offers I got was beyond tempting


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I will not be enabled. I will not be enabled. I will not be enabled. But boy are the Ebayers going to have a field day! They had a good time with the eyeliner Vault! I didn't sell mine but the offers I got was beyond tempting


I know! I am so tempted because I have yet to dig into Urban Decay! I do want the Vice 2 palette. I supposed I should quit stalling and buy it before it sells out.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I know! I am so tempted because I have yet to dig into Urban Decay! I do want the Vice 2 palette. I supposed I should quit stalling and buy it before it sells out.


I love their shadows....one of my faves to work with (with exception to some of the glitter ones...which a little patience or some Lit glitter base can take care of lol). Shadows are my passion and I'm a sucker for a great, blending shadow. I get that with the majority of UD's shadows. They are so pigmented and butter soft. So yeah...if you have the money I would definitely go for it. I'm tempted myself lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I love their shadows....one of my faves to work with (with exception to some of the glitter ones...which a little patience or some Lit glitter base can take care of lol). Shadows are my passion and I'm a sucker for a great, blending shadow. I get that with the majority of UD's shadows. They are so pigmented and butter soft. So yeah...if you have the money I would definitely go for it. I'm tempted myself lol


This palette would definitely require some saving if I wanted it badly enough. $595 is a steal for that many eyeshadows but I want things from other holiday collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does UD have something similar to MAC as far as custom palettes? If so, what eyeshadows would you recommend for a UD newbie?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> This palette would definitely require some saving if I wanted it badly enough. $595 is a steal for that many eyeshadows but I want things from other holiday collections.   Does UD have something similar to MAC as far as custom palettes? If so, what eyeshadows would you recommend for a UD newbie?


Not really. They have the empty palette that holds 4 or 6 shadows but it's not a discounted rate and you can't buy pans versus singles. Something I wish they would eventually consider (and a less bulky palette option). Now the color choices for a newbie...that's a hard one. Really depends on what types of colors you like. I would highly recommend going with one of the sets like the Vice 2 to get a good range of colors so you could get. The original Vice palette was a little more vibrant in my opinion but I think this one is more wearable for a newbie. The Nude palettes are good "safe" palettes for those that prefer to have versatility in their looks without a lot of bright pops of color. Despite being neutral palettes you can get a lot of looks out of them that can take you from day to night and throughout a whole trip with ease. But I would really recommend the Vice 2 for you if you want to go easy on the money and not go all in on that huge set. If you had a friend that wanted to go in on that huge set that would have been perfect. Then you guys could split the cost and split the shadows...less guilt and everyone is happy lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not really. They have the empty palette that holds 4 or 6 shadows but it's not a discounted rate and you can't buy pans versus singles. Something I wish they would eventually consider (and a less bulky palette option). Now the color choices for a newbie...that's a hard one. Really depends on what types of colors you like. I would highly recommend going with one of the sets like the Vice 2 to get a good range of colors so you could get. The original Vice palette was a little more vibrant in my opinion but I think this one is more wearable for a newbie. The Nude palettes are good "safe" palettes for those that prefer to have versatility in their looks without a lot of bright pops of color. Despite being neutral palettes you can get a lot of looks out of them that can take you from day to night and throughout a whole trip with ease. But I would really recommend the Vice 2 for you if you want to go easy on the money and not go all in on that huge set. If you had a friend that wanted to go in on that huge set that would have been perfect. Then you guys could split the cost and split the shadows...less guilt and everyone is happy lol


  It would be awesome if UD had a 15-pan eyeshadow palette like MAC. I hear such good things about their shadows. I have a thing for neutrals so I was considering one of the Naked palettes awhile ago but you know how MAC releases a collection almost every two weeks lol. Which one do you think is more suitable for NC skin tones? I remember when I was researching them, one was more cool and the other was more warm. I think based on reviews the Naked 2 was better for travel because they changed from velvet to plastic packaging. I think I will just get the Vice 2 palette.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> It would be awesome if UD had a 15-pan eyeshadow palette like MAC. I hear such good things about their shadows. I have a thing for neutrals so I was considering one of the Naked palettes awhile ago but you know how MAC releases a collection almost every two weeks lol. Which one do you think is more suitable for NC skin tones? I remember when I was researching them, one was more cool and the other was more warm. I think based on reviews the Naked 2 was better for travel because they changed from velvet to plastic packaging. I think I will just get the Vice 2 palette.


I use Naked 2 more than 1 but it's not because it travels better...there are just a few more "go-to"'colors that I use more often in it. The Velvet on the original really doesn't affect the travel for me...I carry them both everywhere (personal travel and kit use) along with Naked Basics and eventually plan on depotting them both into a single Z-palette because they both play well together. I think you get a bit more range with the Vice 2 palette because you get some pops of color along with some neutrals...warm and cool tones...varying textures. It's just a better feel for the line and a little more to play with than just a pure neutrals palette. Don't get me wrong...I definitely recommend everyone having at least one of the Naked palettes in their collection. It's a great investment. But they aren't LE. The Vice 2 will eventually disappear. People that slept on the original Vice palette regretted it and some paid a ton on EBay for it. The positive about most UD LE releases is that they don't disappear as quickly as MAC (a few do...like the eyeliner Vault...that went super fast) but some of their shadow palettes become true collectors items.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Oct 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I use Naked 2 more than 1 but it's not because it travels better...there are just a few more "go-to"'colors that I use more often in it. The Velvet on the original really doesn't affect the travel for me...I carry them both everywhere (personal travel and kit use) along with Naked Basics and eventually plan on depotting them both into a single Z-palette because they both play well together. I think you get a bit more range with the Vice 2 palette because you get some pops of color along with some neutrals...warm and cool tones...varying textures. It's just a better feel for the line and a little more to play with than just a pure neutrals palette. Don't get me wrong...I definitely recommend everyone having at least one of the Naked palettes in their collection. It's a great investment. But they aren't LE. The Vice 2 will eventually disappear. People that slept on the original Vice palette regretted it and some paid a ton on EBay for it. The positive about most UD LE releases is that they don't disappear as quickly as MAC (a few do...like the eyeliner Vault...that went super fast) but some of their shadow palettes become true collectors items.


  Ahh...I see. Thanks so much! I will get the Vice 2 first and then Naked 1 or 2 later. I have a vacation coming up in December so I have a little time to make a decision.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 29, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Not sure where to post this but I received an e-mail from Sephora today promoting The Mother Lode Shadow Set. It is said to include all Urban Decay’s shades in full-size, individual pop-out compacts and a four-pan Build Your Own Palette. It is online only retailing for $595 and is said to be worth $1234. I haven't seen it on Urban Decay's site so I wonder if its exclusive to Sephora.


  They're also selling their Eyeliner Vault.  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/10/urban-decay-247-glide-eye-pencil-vault-holiday-2013.html http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/10/urban-decay-mother-lode-shadow-set-holiday-2013.html  The eyeliner vault is a Sephora exclusive, but I don't know if Mother Lode is.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> They're also selling their Eyeliner Vault.  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/10/urban-decay-247-glide-eye-pencil-vault-holiday-2013.html http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/10/urban-decay-mother-lode-shadow-set-holiday-2013.html  The eyeliner vault is a Sephora exclusive, but I don't know if Mother Lode is.


That's the same Vault that they sold when UD released the new eye liners. Originally they only released 50 vaults and they sold out quick. Then they allowed Sephora to sell a few but that was brief too. It's a really great deal considering the full retail value being close to $800 and you're getting every pencil in their collection. I got it because I love their pencils and it was a better deal than event pro discount would have been if I just picked the ones I wanted and got my 40%. That shadow though...ya'll keep tempting me!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I use Naked 2 more than 1 but it's not because it travels better...there are just a few more "go-to"'colors that I use more often in it. The Velvet on the original really doesn't affect the travel for me...I carry them both everywhere (personal travel and kit use) along with Naked Basics and eventually plan on depotting them both into a single Z-palette because they both play well together. I think you get a bit more range with the Vice 2 palette because you get some pops of color along with some neutrals...warm and cool tones...varying textures. It's just a better feel for the line and a little more to play with than just a pure neutrals palette. Don't get me wrong...I definitely recommend everyone having at least one of the Naked palettes in their collection. It's a great investment. But they aren't LE. The Vice 2 will eventually disappear. People that slept on the original Vice palette regretted it and some paid a ton on EBay for it. The positive about most UD LE releases is that they don't disappear as quickly as MAC (a few do...like the eyeliner Vault...that went super fast) but some of their shadow palettes become true collectors items.


  Speaking of LE palettes, what do you think of Alice in Wonderland? I've been watching on eBay and I'm wondering if they're fake or what. And why do people sell the shadows, but not the pencils and primer that came with it. Sell the complete set, fool!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Speaking of LE palettes, what do you think of Alice in Wonderland? I've been watching on eBay and I'm wondering if they're fake or what. And why do people sell the shadows, but not the pencils and primer that came with it. Sell the complete set, fool!


I actually don't have that one but wish that I did. I'm a funny person...I've sold a few items on EBay but I've never bought makeup on there...because I'm afraid of the fakes lol. The only thing I can think of is that they may have used the pencils (I wouldn't sell used pencils unless the person said they still wanted it)...but otherwise....no clue. Well...some people use the primers too...so that's probably it. They don't want to buy a tube of primer potion (I actually hate the doe foot bottles that tend to be with sets so I'd never keep those). Now that I think about it, the only makeup item I've ever sold on eBay was my bu original Vice palette. I've only listed things in my clearance bin on here. And I take my time before I add items to that lol.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree! Im stil regretting missing out on the org vice palette, do not miss the vice 2 guys!


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I agree! Im stil regretting missing out on the org vice palette, do not miss the vice 2 guys!


  It's on my list! I still use my Book of Shadows 2 all the time.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Oct 29, 2013)

I recently purchased the Urban Decay Vice 2 palette, and it is amazing. I purchased it earlier this month when Urban Decay hade the 20% discount. Well worth the money.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 1, 2013)

It's here! :cheer:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 1, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> It's here! :cheer:


:fluffy:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


>


  I got mine during the UD F&F sale and I LOVE prank!!! I wish this was a single shadow! The beautiful smokiness of it!!!


----------



## deanfour (Nov 1, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got mine during the UD F&F sale and I LOVE prank!!! I wish this was a single shadow! The beautiful smokiness of it!!!


  I got mine a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 1, 2013)

Forgive my crappy iPhone swatches but I wanted to share for anyone whose my skin tone or close to my skin tone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














  All and all I love this palette! Especially the jewel tones and neutrals!


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 1, 2013)

Very pretty palette Addict4MAC. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 1, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Forgive my crappy iPhone swatches but I wanted to share for anyone whose my skin tone or close to my skin tone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad you love it! UD has great shadows


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 1, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> Very pretty palette Addict4MAC. Thanks for sharing.
> Indeed it is! You're welcome.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> ...








I'm so excited to try some of the permanent shades.


----------



## Msfaszion (Nov 2, 2013)

I got my Vice 2 about 1 1/2 weeks ago from Sephora and love it …


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone getting the mother lode? I'm trying to talk myself out of it...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 3, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> Anyone getting the mother lode? I'm trying to talk myself out of it...


I've thought about it but I know that I have a number of the shadows already so it feels kinda crazy to buy it. Then I start to consider the deal that it is and I start thinking about it again lol.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 3, 2013)

I know. The price is so crazy yet such a good deal when you think about it. I need to sit down and see what shades I actually do have from it.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay, I have at least 34 of the shadows in this box (maybe a few more, didn't look too hard). Bah, I guess I can't justify spending that much for the other half.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 3, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> Okay, I have at least 34 of the shadows in this box (maybe a few more, didn't look too hard). Bah, I guess I can't justify spending that much for the other half.


Not really...not when you could buy 34 shadows at just over $600 full price (and if you get the UD pro discount then you get 40% off). If you only had a few that would be different or if you were going in on this with someone sure but with a healthy collection like that....nope. Not that much of a deal after all.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 3, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not really...not when you could buy 34 shadows at just over $600 full price (and if you get the UD pro discount then you get 40% off). If you only had a few that would be different or if you were going in on this with someone sure but with a healthy collection like that....nope. Not that much of a deal after all.


  Exactly. Also, I thought this had every single permanent shade, but It's missing 10 shades apparently. I'm OCD, so if I was going to shell this amount, I'd want the whole shebang, but it would bug me knowing I didn't have the complete set. I'm weird like that.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 3, 2013)

Is anyone thinking of purchasing the eyeliner vault? I am thinking about getting it with my Sephora VIB discount.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 3, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> Is anyone thinking of purchasing the eyeliner vault? I am thinking about getting it with my Sephora VIB discount.


I already got it when UD originally released it. Definitely worth it. Great value if you love their pencils.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 3, 2013)

I might get the eyeliner vault. I wish they had some of the shades from the 15th anniversary set.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been contemplating this Urban Decay Mother Lode set. It is missing 10 shadows, and like someone else said its 40% of fir UD Pro. So it's not much of a deal. I'm still thinking though. It's very pretty. I think I may only have about 5 Urban Decay shadows. Not sure hmmmm


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 3, 2013)

makeupbyvee said:


> I've been contemplating this Urban Decay Mother Lode set. It is missing 10 shadows, and like someone else said its 40% of fir UD Pro. So it's not much of a deal. I'm still thinking though. It's very pretty. I think I may only have about 5 Urban Decay shadows. Not sure hmmmm


Well technically it's a great deal if you don't have any UD shadows or just a few...even if you have the UD pro discount.  Even if you bought all of UD's shadows with your pro discount with 40% off you would pay more than this set. This set came out before the additional 10 shadows were added to the lineup and this is a re-release of that initial motherlode set if I'm not mistaken. At any rate...with your pro discount if you bought all 68 of these shadows you would pay $734.40 before taxes ($1224 full price). If you bought all 78 shadows UD offers you would pay $842.40 ($1404 fp). So the savings is definitely there if you don't already own a great deal of the colors. Just something to consider when trying to justify the price of this set. The price all at once seems like a lot but if you break it down it's really not that bad. At $595 for the set (less for VIB) it ends up $8.75 per shadow...a lot better than $18 each. When you look at it like that it might help make the decision easier IF you don't actually have half of the shadows already lol.  The same justification and math was used to help me make my decision on getting the eye liner vault earlier this year versus using my UD pro discount. The Vault price was a better deal than my discount considering the number of pencils I knew I wanted. So it just made better sense.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone know if UD 24/7 eye pencils are waterline safe?  Or if some shades are and some shades aren't?  Having a tough time finding that info for some reason, and my eyes are really sensitive (have issues with corneal erosion), so it's pretty important to me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2013)

They're all waterline safe to the best of my knowledge. I've never heard otherwise. I own quite a few and I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 3, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Anyone know if UD 24/7 eye pencils are waterline safe?  Or if some shades are and some shades aren't?  Having a tough time finding that info for some reason, and my eyes are really sensitive (have issues with corneal erosion), so it's pretty important to me.





shontay07108 said:


> They're all waterline safe to the best of my knowledge. I've never heard otherwise. I own quite a few and I've never had a problem with them.


 To the best of my knowledge they all are although you may choose to err of the side of caution on the more glittery ones if you are concerned about how that may affect your condition. I've never had any issues with them and my eyes are sensitive and I'm a contact lens wearer. But I don't recall any official notices saying they weren't recommended for water line area.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> To the best of my knowledge they all are although you may choose to err of the side of caution on the more glittery ones if you are concerned about how that may affect your condition. I've never had any issues with them and my eyes are sensitive and I'm a contact lens wearer. But I don't recall any official notices saying they weren't recommended for water line area.


  Thanks for the replies.  I definitely never use glittery liners in my waterline.  That's just asking for trouble.  I know even some very matte liners aren't suggested for use in the waterline (MAC powerpoints, for example), so I always like to check on the non-glittery ones too.  Maybe now I won't be afraid to try my UD liners, lol.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 4, 2013)

Eldorado, Yeyo, Lucky and countless others LIVE on my waterline. Especially Eldorado and Yeyo.


----------



## Msfaszion (Nov 5, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> Is anyone thinking of purchasing the eyeliner vault? I am thinking about getting it with my Sephora VIB discount.


  I just ordered the ocho loco 2 set, and excited about using it.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just saw images of the rumored Naked 3 palette on Instagram. Its beautiful. #naked3


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Nov 6, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> I just saw images of the rumored Naked 3 palette on Instagram. Its beautiful. #naked3


  It was accidentally released in French Sephoras and a couple of beauty bloggers managed to grab it! It pulls more on the pink/rosy side. 

  Idk if we are allowed to post blogs but if someone gives me the go ahead I will link it

  HTH!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've never been tempted to buy any of the UD Naked palettes but this new N3 palette with a shadow called Black Hearted? That made me do a double take! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I kind of also like the pinky tones that are appearing in it.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 6, 2013)

shy_makeup_girl said:


> It was accidentally released in French Sephoras and a couple of beauty bloggers managed to grab it! It pulls more on the pink/rosy side.
> 
> Idk if we are allowed to post blogs but if someone gives me the go ahead I will link it
> 
> HTH!!


  Yeah, I didn't want to post the pictures or reference blogs and get in trouble.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2013)

I have the first Naked and go through spurts where I use it constantly then not at all, I had to depot it b/c it was falling apart...Naked 2 didn't interest me but this Naked 3...I'm liking the pinky tones and such...will probably cave and get it.


----------



## Ana A (Nov 7, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to post the pictures or reference blogs and get in trouble.


  I thought it was only a problem when members linked their own blogs...


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ana A said:


> I thought it was only a problem when members linked their own blogs...


  A few people were questioning if it was fake or not and some said that they were told to take their pictures down, so I didn't want to post anything.


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2013)

BrinaBoo10 said:


> A few people were questioning if it was fake or not and some said that they were told to take their pictures down, so I didn't want to post anything.


  If you want to post images from blogs or links to blogs, no problem. The only catch would be if you want to avoid causing trouble for any of the bloggers. We don't want to repost information when the person behind it has specifically asked readers/ viewers not to. Specktra posts are indexed, which means they'll turn up in Google searches. That said, if anyone contacts us and asks us to remove content, we're pretty quick to do so.

  Let me start:

  http://www.refinery29.com/2013/10/56306/urban-decay-naked-3-palette
  http://www.natacha-birds.fr/leblog/naked3-urban-decay/

  Since those two have links in the posts for them to be shared on social media, I'm assuming there's no problem sharing them here. (Note- Natacha-Birds blog is in French, but there are wonderful pictures even if you can't read the post.)


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 7, 2013)

I wonder when the naked 3 would be coming out. any rumored dates??


----------



## sherm (Nov 7, 2013)

N3 is beautiful. I really love rosy neutrals, but unfortunately I already have a lot of them from various companies! Looking forward to more swatches and comparisons.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you Katred!


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2013)

Temptalia has confirmed that the palette is indeed real and personally, I see no reason to suspect that the swatches we've seen aren't the actual ones in the palette. 

  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked3-eyeshadow-palette-coming-soon

  The palette now has its own thread here...


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 7, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I wonder when the naked 3 would be coming out. any rumored dates??


  The French blogs say January.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Nov 10, 2013)

A US sephora associate said something "big" from urban decay will be released on December 14th.


----------



## janineios (Nov 15, 2013)

shy_makeup_girl said:


> A US sephora associate said something "big" from urban decay will be released on December 14th.


  It's got to be Naked 3. It's coming out on UD's website sometime this month. December for Sephora and other retailers.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it bad I want to purchase this from UD b/c I've been waiting to buy this in Nov for months now? Do they give discounts for new website members? My guy may be signing up for the UD email list...


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Is it bad I want to purchase this from UD b/c I've been waiting to buy this in Nov for months now? Do they give discounts for new website members? My guy may be signing up for the UD email list...


They do give a 10% email discount for new people that sign up (at least I think they still do).


----------

